# GNow Handlebars ?



## Kitsune (May 2, 2012)

Hi guys,
Just wondering if anybody have sucessfully installed GNow app on his ICS rom or even try it, as our phone use a ArmV7 cpu I guess it should work.

Here's the info from xda if someone is interested in:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1747224
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1916926

Cheers


----------



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

I don't use handlebars but every rom I put out has mikeyxda's m7 google now in it. I love google now

Sent from my r2d2


----------



## Kitsune (May 2, 2012)

Oh sweet!, i will check that out
Ta
I just didnt know about gnow until....yesterday? XD

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cabrerachaparro (Jan 24, 2013)

Is there a way to contribute to this ROM? Maybe to get the camera recording. I'm developer, well I develop on mainframe environment, yes "the black screen" I have medium skills on Java and Linux. I might be do something.


----------



## Kitsune (May 2, 2012)

offtopic but if you have the time and skills , take a look at the anothers threads the one about the gsm build , in which theres some bugs. Or the one of the guy running cm10 on a milestone 2, maybe u are able to figurate out and port it.


----------



## Kitsune (May 2, 2012)

I try to install the offline version on a D2G with CM9 last build but it didn't work at all.
Just got the cards, voice search not working...
I suppose to install another tts? or maybe another gapps?

I already try removing and installing again, with gapps-jb-20121130-signed.zip and gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip and still the same


----------



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

You need 60mb of free system space for offline. 30 for online. It will not work at all if you don't have the space.

Jb gapps will not totally work in Ics.

Sent from my r2d2


----------



## Kitsune (May 2, 2012)

I see, just cleaned the /system (sounds,some apps,wallspapers) got 62mb free, reinstall it and now works like a charm 
thanks dubssy!


----------

